# Daiwa Beefstick Spinning Rod On Sale



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

I recall a lot of Beefstick users on the forum, Tackledirect is having a sale, 10' spinning, 3-6 oz. 2 piece for $19.99, have to spend at least $59 for free shipping.


----------

